# what freshwater fish for 5 gallon aquarium



## ron4th (Nov 15, 2007)

I recently bought my little sister a 5 gallon freshwater aquarium, and I want to have a few different species living in it. I was thinking maybe a few tetras or guppies and a few other kinds of fish, maybe one alge eater.NO GOLDFISH 

HOW MANY FISH CAN I PUT IN THIS 5 GALLON COMMUNITY TANK? 

WHAT FRESHWATER FISH ARE COMPATIBLE TO LIVE TOGETHER IN A 5 GALLON TANK? 

ps: would it be possible to have a male betta living in the aquarium aswell


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

I'll close this so we can concentrate on the other thread instead.
http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10989


----------

